
Show HN: Hitman Simple Interactive Process Killer for Linux - timlyo
https://gitlab.com/timlyo/Hitman
======
timlyo
This is an early version of a little program that I've been working on for a
while. I'm just posting it here for a bit of feedback and in case anyone else
finds it useful.

